# 2006 Marzocchi Suspension Intro - Austria



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*2006 Marzocchi Product Intro*
Saalbach Hinterglemm, Austria



*The Trip*







I met Marzocchi-sponsored dirt jumper superstar, Randy Spangler, at the San Francisco airport and we caught a plane to Atlanta. After roughly 15 hours in two airplanes and a nine-hour time change, we arrived in Munich, Germany. We met Scott Hart, from Decline, at the airport and took a three-hour shuttle ride to our destination in the Austrian Alps. Saalbach Hinterglemm is a tiny, scenic town surrounded by steep, meadow covered mountains, ski lifts, goats, and sheep. Think "The Sound of Music" with bikes and North Shore-style stunts. The 2006 Slopestyle freeride competition was in Saalbach Hinterglemm at the same time. So besides checking out all the new Marzocchi toys, we got to see the best big mountain and dirt jump riders go head-to-head on one of the coolest freeride courses in the world.

Our first day of testing started with rain. And it wasn't the last we'd see of it. There's a reason the mountains surrounding Saalbach are so green. Hoping for the best, we took the gondola up the mountain for the official presentation of the 2006 Marzocchi product line - including the new Marzocchi girls! Every year I wonder how the suspension manufacturers can possibly improve on what's already available. And every year I'm amazed at how they continue to innovate and improve mtb suspension technology. The 2006 Marzocchi line is no exception. And the new Marzocchi girls are pretty hot, too.


*New Technology*
Marzocchi has improved their Open Bath Technology and introduced two new damping systems, RC2 and VF2. The RC2 compression damping system has two external controls for position-sensitive and speed-sensitive compression control. The new VF2 damping system is an economical alternative with external compression and rebound adjusters. The 66 and 888 forks will be available in RC2 and VF2 versions and the RC2 cartridge will also be available in the Z1 fork line. A lot of the 2006 forks also have redesigned Magnesium Moonlight Casting and every fork features brand new aluminum adjuster caps.


*2006 Marzocchi Products*
The main introduction for 2006 is the new Roco RC rear shock. It's a fully adjustable and user-rebuildable coil shock, designed for freeride, dirt jump, and bike park riders. The Roco has separate adjustments for preload, rebound, and high-speed compression. It will be available with 2-3 inches of stroke and 7.5 - 9.5-inch eye-to-eye lengths. The Roco is not a platform shock. Marzocchi believes that for freeride applications a shock should be completely active, all the time. A lot of development went into refining separate high-speed and low-speed compression damping circuits so that the shock will track well in the rocks and bumps as well as being able to take big hits.



When Marzocchi introduced the 66, last year, they didn't know how mountain bikers would take to a single-crown freeride fork. Because they weren't sure how well it would sell, they used the lowers from the 888. Since the 66 has been so popular, Marzocchi went ahead and invested in a new 66-specific magnesium lower casting and a new forged crown. The new lowers shorten the axle-to-crown distance by 30mm. There's a lightweight version of the 66 as well as an alloy steer tube option for all 4 of the 66 forks. The top-of-the-line 66 RC2X has separate high-speed and low-speed compression damping circuits. This two-part compression scheme makes up the new, RC2X cartridge damping system.

Even the 888 has been improved - and it's not just the tasty new white paint job. The 888 RC2X shares the same new two-circuit compression control as the 66 RC2X. It also has a new external preload adjuster that controls spring preload as well as air volume, effectively controlling the progressiveness at the end of the stroke and allowing riders to keep the fork from bottoming out. Both the 888 VF2 and the 888 RC2X have new, bolt-on, flat forged top clamps and crowns.



Besides the 66, last year's biggest introduction was the All Mountain. The top-of-the-line All Mountain 1 only came in a funky yellow "sand" color. This year you can get it in tough guy black and the lowers have a sexy new Magnesium Monolite casting that's in the same style as the 66 and 888. Marzocchi also designed a new forged crown specifically for the All Mountain forks. All four of the All Mountain forks have130-150mm of travel, hydraulic compression and rebound damping control, 32mm alloy stanchions, and they're all compatible with the optional Marzocchi integrated fender. The All Mountain SL and All Mountain 1 both have an optional, bar-mounted, 5-position remote TST (Terrain Selection Technology) and lock-up control. The top-of-the-line All Mountain 1 also has Marzocchi's TAS travel adjustment control, making it one of the most full-featured forks available from any manufacturer.

Since Marzocchi's main focus is the DH/freeride market, it's easy to get distracted and forget that they also make good XC suspension components. The 2006 Marathon and MX forks all have a new lightened Marathon Crown and Magnesium Marathon Monolite lower casting. Marzocchi's top-of-the-line XC fork, the 80mm Marathon Race, has an optional, bar-mounted 5-position TST control with a lockout button. And due to positive response in Europe, there are now three "TXC" trekking forks, including one with Marzocchi's ECC "Extension Control."

There's a new, sticky rubber version of the Marzocchi tires that were introduced last year. The Dirt Jumper line has been lightened with 32mm alloy stanchions, alloy SSV valve, and the Dirt Jumper 1 and 2 have an alloy steer tube option. The 2006 Dirt Jumper forks also have new, bolt-on forged crowns. Most of the Z1 fork line remains the same for 2006. But there's a new light version, the Z.1 FR SL Doppio Air, which features the new RC2 damping system as well as a redesigned Doppio Air spring.

*Testing - Not*
This trip wasn't the best for actual testing. Most of us didn't know the trails, so we didn't get as much riding in as we did at Whistler. And as I mentioned earlier, we had rain on and off. On the third day it let loose and got really muddy. That changed all the rules and made testing pretty much impossible - at least for me. I was just trying to stay on the bike. So I can't really say much about how the new stuff worked, even though I did ride the Roco rear shock, the new 888 RC2X, and the sticky version of the Marzocchi tires. I spent more time just holding on and trying not to kill myself. I'm here, writing, not dead at the bottom of one of the sick Addidas Evil Eye stunts or skewered on the end of some big tree branch, so I guess everything worked reasonably well&#8230;

*Marzocchi Style*
Marzocchi designs everything in the Italian style - they start with the aesthetics and then hand it over to the engineers to make it work. Nowhere is this more apparent than the new All Mountain, 66, and 888 lower castings, with it's flowing line running up the front and into the sexy M-arch. No other suspension component manufacturer values art as part of their design like Marzocchi does. This would be silly if performance was sacrificed in favor of aesthetics. But Marzocchi forks have always been at the leading edge of freeride performance. If they can continue to design stuff that performs and looks sexy, more power to them.


_Click forks for larger photos and more details_ 












*Saalbach Hinterglemm*


My story wouldn't be complete without telling you a little bit about the bike park at Saalbach Hinterglemm, Austria. Unfortunately, there was only one lift open while we were there. That was the gondola that goes to the top of the Addidas Evil Eye freeride trails. The Evil Eye freeride trails are steep and rooty with plenty of big stunts, and a little playground with a range of bridges and drops, including a solid ten-footer. There's also a big wooden bank and a nice wall ride. The trails are no joke. My first run left me a little - ummm - puckered. You have to be careful about which line you take or you might find yourself on a bridge that ends in a drop you aren't prepared for. After the first stunt with a surprise ending, I slowed down and took a look at stuff before I rode into it.

The first day I only got one run and it was an eye-opener. On the second day I started to get to know the trails and got a little more daring. But I didn't find the Saalbach trails encouraged the same kind of confidence that Whistler does. I remained a cautious rider on this trip. The Adidas Evil Eye trails are so steep that you just can't get the same kind of smooth, relaxed flow that makes Whistler's A-Line so much fun. That's not to say that Saalbach isn't fun. It kicks ass. It's just more limited and the riding requires more focus and commitment. But they're just getting started. I'm sure next year there will be new trails and new lines on the existing trails. I just hope they add some intermediate stuff that doesn't go straight down the fall line.

If you like to pedal, go nuts. There's not a ton of singletrack, but there are miles and miles of dirt roads switchbacking up the steep slopes of the Austrian Alps. You can climb for miles or use the ski lifts to ascend and ride from lift to lift. There are Alpen huts all over the slopes, offering beer, coffee, and tasty Austrian food. Because of the rich ski and trekking culture, riding in the Austrian Alps is a really special experience. I accidentally rode down a fire road and passed tons of XC riders and hikers on their way up - riding or stopped for schnitzel and beer at one of the many huts along the road.

The Austrian people are reserved but friendly. Most Austrians speak English, which makes it easy for North American visitors. Saalbach Hinterglemm is a mecca for European freeriders and I met people from Austria, Germany, Poland, the Czech Republic, and Holland in the bike park. The Slopestyle competition spectators came from all over Europe, knew all the riders, and were very enthusiastic. Marzocchi-sponsored freerider, Gareth Dyer, designed the Slopestyle course last year and this year and everyone in Saalbach seems to know and love him. They've nicknamed him "Schnitzel." The town is very friendly to mountain bikers and I'm looking forward to returning again, next year.

If you're interested in visiting Saalbach Hinterglemm and want to ride the Addidas Evil Eye freeride park, visit the Saalbach Web site, www.Saalbach.com and the Adidas Slopestyle event Web site.

My Complete Marzocchi/Austria Gallery >>


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

Cool.


----------



## MX 887 (Nov 2, 2004)

Awesome writeup
Thanks


----------



## MX 887 (Nov 2, 2004)

Sweet how the shock is not platform. Sounds awesome. Hope it has same reliability and performance traits of their forks.


----------



## nobody242424 (Nov 19, 2004)

man i love those Marzocchi girls...


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

wow lower crown, light version and RC2X?!?!?! i want that... and the marzocchi girls


----------



## RobsterCraw (Oct 19, 2004)

Whats the significance of the alloy steer tube. Pros? Cons?


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

RobsterCraw said:


> Whats the significance of the alloy steer tube. Pros? Cons?


i'm guessing but i think it is stronger lighter, but cost more.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

man hw lucky why Germany instead of Italy


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Awesome!

Where's the sticky!?


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Weight*



freerider167 said:


> i'm guessing but i think it is stronger lighter, but cost more.


It's purely a weight issue. Last year they didn't offer aluminum steer tubes in the DJ and 66 forks because they were worried about the aluminum failing. Aluminum and steel are both strong - but in different ways. Evidently steel is less likely to fail in a steer tube. I guess they did some testing and decided that aluminum steer tubes would be ok. I am very happy because it will knock a really noticeable amount of weight off of already heavy forks like the DJs and the 66. Last year, if I remember right, the DJ forks also had steel stanchions.

Just because I'm not 100% on all of this stuff, I'm going to get Brian to check it out and confirm. I don't want to be passing out bunk info.


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Sticky Rubber?*



Prechrysler said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Where's the sticky!?


You mean the sticky rubber? Or some other sticky item?

I didn't take any pictures of the tires cause they look just like the non-sticky tires they came out with for 2005. They worked better than the regular compound tires I rode last year. But I'm still not really psyched about them. Of course, I haven't ridden them on my regular trails. So far my impression is that the side knobs are a bit too hard and square. They tend to lose traction suddenly and catch me by surprise. But what do I know? A tire expert I am not.


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Why Germany?*

It was actually in Austria. We just flew into Germany.

And it was in Austria because they need to hold the intro at a location that has the kind of terrain that Marzocchi stuff was made for. That's why it's been at Whistler for the past few years. Lift access and good trail variety are a necessity. The Adidas freeride park in Saalbach Hinterglemm, Austria, is established as a major freeride destination in Europe. They've put a lot of work into their trails, although they are still a far cry from Whistler. There's been some talk about having the intro there again next year, and building some new trails before the event. I think it' demonstrates Marzocchi's commitment to promoting the freeride movement.

And then there's the timing. We were in Saalbach at the same time that the Slopestyle competition was there. That was a pretty cool bonus. And of course, there were a bunch of Marzocchi pros competing in the Slopestyle competition.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Photo-John said:


> It was actually in Austria. We just flew into Germany.
> 
> And it was in Austria because they need to hold the intro at a location that has the kind of terrain that Marzocchi stuff was made for. That's why it's been at Whistler for the past few years. Lift access and good trail variety are a necessity. The Adidas freeride park in Saalbach Hinterglemm, Austria, is established as a major freeride destination in Europe. They've put a lot of work into their trails, although they are still a far cry from Whistler. There's been some talk about having the intro there again next year, and building some new trails before the event. I think it' demonstrates Marzocchi's commitment to promoting the freeride movement.
> 
> And then there's the timing. We were in Saalbach at the same time that the Slopestyle competition was there. That was a pretty cool bonus. And of course, there were a bunch of Marzocchi pros competing in the Slopestyle competition.


pretty interesting info...thanks for sharing all of it...you lucky basstage


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

exciting stuff, Marzocchi's approach to the ROCO is certainly interesting...


----------



## Dava (Jun 7, 2004)

*What brake mount*

John,

What brake mount are they using on the 66? Seen pictures of both, hope they don't go post mount, my pocket can't take it any more!


----------



## Thisisthelongestusername. (Jul 7, 2005)

Dava said:


> John,
> 
> What brake mount are they using on the 66? Seen pictures of both, hope they don't go post mount, my pocket can't take it any more!


Looks like only some of the forks have the post mount option. All of the 66 photos I've seen have the regular int standard mounts.


----------



## menachite (Jan 12, 2004)

*The Best MTBR Post Ever!!!!!!!*

Congratulations John!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

Photo-John said:


> You mean the sticky rubber? Or some other sticky item?


I think he meant sticky thread?


----------



## Dogboy (Jan 9, 2004)

Dava said:


> John,
> 
> What brake mount are they using on the 66? Seen pictures of both, hope they don't go post mount, my pocket can't take it any more!


The one I saw at Whistler last week was post mount.


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

Photo-John said:


> It's purely a weight issue. Last year they didn't offer aluminum steer tubes in the DJ and 66 forks because they were worried about the aluminum failing. Aluminum and steel are both strong - but in different ways. Evidently steel is less likely to fail in a steer tube. I guess they did some testing and decided that aluminum steer tubes would be ok. I am very happy because it will knock a really noticeable amount of weight off of already heavy forks like the DJs and the 66. Last year, if I remember right, the DJ forks also had steel stanchions.
> 
> Just because I'm not 100% on all of this stuff, I'm going to get Brian to check it out and confirm. I don't want to be passing out bunk info.


yeah, i have a 66r on my SXT and yeah it's heavy but it works soo well. also it's call so i was considering a new fork for next year the new 66rcx sounds perfect, but what is the weight of the lgihter version?. also that Roco shock sounds sweet to me, but are they going to make on that can fit the enduros? any input is appreciated


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Photo-John said:


> You mean the sticky rubber? Or some other sticky item?
> 
> I didn't take any pictures of the tires cause they look just like the non-sticky tires they came out with for 2005. They worked better than the regular compound tires I rode last year. But I'm still not really psyched about them. Of course, I haven't ridden them on my regular trails. So far my impression is that the side knobs are a bit too hard and square. They tend to lose traction suddenly and catch me by surprise. But what do I know? A tire expert I am not.


No, the sticky at the top of the page so everyone gets to see your article.


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (Jan 14, 2004)

So it looks as though the coil Z1 has been discontinued to make way for the new and improved 66. Anybody wanna guess the weight difference between the 05 Z1 and the 06 66? What about weight for the 06 Z1 SL?


----------



## wXman (Jan 19, 2004)

*mmmmm.....Zocchi!*

Great write up and pics there PJ. Thanks for hooking us up !!

I'm thinking that new lowered crown 888 RC2X is gonna be very sweet on my new VPFree I'll be building up next year.....must save mucho bucks - I'm sure they ain't gonna be givin' them away


----------



## Thisisthelongestusername. (Jul 7, 2005)

Dusty Bottoms said:


> So it looks as though the coil Z1 has been discontinued to make way for the new and improved 66. Anybody wanna guess the weight difference between the 05 Z1 and the 06 66? What about weight for the 06 Z1 SL?


I don't think so dude. He was just showing us the NEW models of each fork, not the existing ones continued into next year. I don't think there was a Doppio Air Z1 FR in 2005, thus they brought back a new one for 2006. Let's hope they resolved the issues of air leakage.

Don't worry, we still get the dual coil z1, nothing new about it though.

Marzocchi would be damned stupid to get rid of their bread and butter fork. The z1 has been their meat and potatoes main game for years now.

The new 66rc2x has sold me. Screw getting the Vanilla 36, the new 66 is a better fork with equal adjustments and superior bottom out tuning. Should also take hits to the lowers better than the Fox. Zoke sliders have a rep. of being VERY resistant to dents and punctures.

Now we just have to wait till september       That's the worst thing about it.

Hmmmmm, do other countries get the Marzocchi forks before us? I could easily order one from Italy or England.


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Z.1 Sport*

Sorry, I didn't list everything they're making in 2006. It would just be too much work. I listed only what I consider the highlights and new announcements. As far as an all coil Z.1 - no problem. There are two versions, the Z.1 Sport and the Z.1 Sport ETA. Both forks are all coil springs. There's also the Z. Light ETA which has a coil in one side and air in the other. So there's a nice range of Z.1's to choose from. I'd go for the Doppio air, though. If you want something bigger and badder, just get the 66. I have to say, I had the first Z.1 FR on my old Id, and it was maybe the best feeling fork I ever had. That thing was magic.


----------



## KonaStinky05 (Dec 18, 2004)

Do you think that the RC2 cartridge will be available to be ordered and put in an 05 Jr. T?


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

nobody242424 said:


> man i love those Marzocchi girls...


same here!


----------



## Cant Climb (Oct 12, 2004)

Wow, what a line-up......it shows the Italians passion for cycling....


----------



## jonsou (Jun 7, 2005)

cool write-up. that all-mountain 1 looks delicious...


----------



## Cerna (Jun 21, 2005)

Great info.


----------



## Red October (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks for the brilliant write up, matey  
Geez, how's some hot German/ Italian birds to go along with everything else, SWEET!!


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Californian*

Those chicks are 100% LA.

But I have a couple spectator photos from the Slopestyle comp that I plan to post when I can find some time.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

dam i love marz, their products just get sicker, and what would you do without the bomber girls


----------



## VooDoo13 (Jan 29, 2005)

ebfreerider510 said:


> dam i love marz, their products just get sicker, and what would you do without the bomber girls


Yea I hate to be the obviously shallow one here and steer the convo away from the technical and asthetic genius Marzocchi brings to mtb suspension but I think I have finally made a conscious decision to push myself beyond any and all boundries of logic and physics in an effort to gain "pro" status for one....JUST ONE chance to meet the Marzocchi girls in person. HOLY......CRAP!!


----------



## Brian Peterson (Feb 20, 2004)

Photo-John said:


> It's purely a weight issue. Last year they didn't offer aluminum steer tubes in the DJ and 66 forks because they were worried about the aluminum failing. Aluminum and steel are both strong - but in different ways. Evidently steel is less likely to fail in a steer tube. I guess they did some testing and decided that aluminum steer tubes would be ok. I am very happy because it will knock a really noticeable amount of weight off of already heavy forks like the DJs and the 66. Last year, if I remember right, the DJ forks also had steel stanchions.
> 
> Just because I'm not 100% on all of this stuff, I'm going to get Brian to check it out and confirm. I don't want to be passing out bunk info.


Yes, AL steers on the new DJs and 66s.....

Brian


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

...so why is the guy in the last pic riding a Fox fork?


----------



## jncarpenter (Dec 20, 2003)

*Travel Adjust 66?*

.....P-J or others (Brian P.).....anyone aware whether or not there will be a Travel adjustable version of the 66? Thanks-


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

> Sorry, I didn't list everything they're making in 2006. It would just be too much work. I listed only what I consider the highlights and new announcements. As far as an all coil Z.1 - no problem. There are two versions, the Z.1 Sport and the Z.1 Sport ETA. Both forks are all coil springs. There's also the *Z. Light ETA which has a coil in one side and air in the other. So there's a nice range of Z.1's to choose from. I'd go for the Doppio air*, though. If you want something bigger and badder, just get the 66. I have to say, I had the first Z.1 FR on my old Id, and it was maybe the best feeling fork I ever had. That thing was magic.


 So is the Doppio air an 05 AM1 plus Z1 combined aka Ssinga's frankenfork!!
If so sounds like it could be the bus!!


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

The Italian flare is showing in the Moz kit, having an AM1, I am sold on there forks. Roll on September. I x 66RX2 and maybe the new AM1......mmmmmmmmmmmmmm Sex on toast, sex on a stick etc etc


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

AM1 in Black for me for sure for sure!!
maybe the
lightweight 66 for the Moment!! If only it had ETA arghh then it would be sex on toast, alas 2007 Marz arghh what year will we have the complete fork!

Atleast the girls have got it right, course they have always had that part right!! No ETA needed there..


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Good Question!*



Andrewpalooza said:


> ...so why is the guy in the last pic riding a Fox fork?


  I guess you caught me on that one. For Marzocchi's sake, I guess I should have checked what he was riding . 

The reason for the Fox fork is that he was not a part of the Marzocchi event. Note that the last section of my story is really about the area of Saalbach, Austria, and not so much about Marzocchi. While we were there a mountain bike festival was also happening - the Adidas Bike-n-Soul, of which the Slopestyle was a part of. The guy in the photo is one the Rotwild/Fiat XC pro racers. And I guess they use Fox forks. But Gareth Dyer, Rotwild's freeride star, is all Marzocchi.


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

you happen to know what lengths everything is going to be avaible at? im actually only concerned with 130 and 110ish stuff in like the z1's and DJ's. got any info on that type of stuff? you dont need to list it all out im just kinda curious as to which fork im going to be buying in a few months, and i WILL be buying one of these bad boys


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

*Woohoo!*

Black AM1... with remote TST!!! [can you say PopLoc Adjust?  ]

I want one!!! [with an ano slate Nomad on the side  ]


----------



## DHbiker (Apr 23, 2004)

Shiver DC or SC for 2006?


----------



## Tyman (Jul 21, 2005)

holy crap those are nice!!! I like the new all mountain forks... (no more sandy colour) and the new 888 and 66 are super nice also.


----------



## samalter (Jun 13, 2004)

so i have seen proto's of 1.5" vp-free's. if that comes out, im not sure if im gonna want to build that up with a Travis, or get a new 66rc2x. (i ride a 66 now, and its hte first marz fork that ive really enjoyed


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

any spy pic's of the 06 shiver dc


----------



## Sverre (Apr 2, 2005)

madtownfreerider said:


> any spy pic's of the 06 shiver dc


 The Shivers are out of the line for 06. No more inverted forks, sorry.

Supernice writeup btw


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

Sverre said:


> The Shivers are out of the line for 06. No more inverted forks, sorry.
> 
> Supernice writeup btw


they said that last year too


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Pretty Sure*



zerossix said:


> they said that last year too


I don't remember for sure if they said that last year. But this year the Shiver was conspicuously absent from the lineup they showed at the intro in Austria. It was also left out of the spec sheet which did include the Junior T and Monster. Because I wasn't sure about the Shiver, I asked and was told that it wasn't part of the line any more. So I'd say it's about 99% sure that it's gone. If you want one, better get one now.


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

Photo-John said:


> If you want one, better get one now.


i like me 888 just fine


----------



## PCancik (May 24, 2005)

Ditto to the 888Rc. So dose anyone know if I will Beable to get the RC2X carts for my 05 888?


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Yeah*



zerossix said:


> i like me 888 just fine


I've never understood why people are so stuck on the Shiver. I think the 888 is soooo sweet. The one time I rode a Shiver I wasn't that impressed. The 888, on the other hand, blew me away on the first ride.


----------



## elohttub (Aug 13, 2004)

*And now for more on that fantastic Marzocchi story by Photo-John...*

Pick up the September issue of Mountain Biking magazine when it hits in early August to see the pictures in bigger form and the NORBA Deer Valley report along with Trail tested bikes and products. Trust me you will love it. Just look for the sweet cover shot of Chris Kovarik!


----------



## daevh (Jun 1, 2004)

*30mm not 40mm?*

Are you sure the axle to crown height of the 66 is 30mm shorter? A lot of other sites are saying 40mm...


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Whoops*



daevh said:


> Are you sure the axle to crown height of the 66 is 30mm shorter? A lot of other sites are saying 40mm...


I fact-checked myself into oblivion. Thanks for calling me on that. There were two specs and I actuall switched them to the wrong one. The axle-to-crown length has been reduced by 40mm. The lowers have been shortened by 30mm.

Bummer. Sorry about that.


----------



## chad1433 (Apr 5, 2004)

Any impression on the major differences between the Z1 SL and an All Mountain SL? Is it just the 20mm thru axle?

What's the idea between these two very similar lines? Just trying to figure out how I'll spec my new bike next year...


----------



## DHbiker (Apr 23, 2004)

The SHiver is the best fork ever IMO. They should keep it. A good strong great fork  although I wouldn't mind a 888rc right now


----------



## [SBF]SaSQuATCH (Apr 9, 2005)

When does the ROCO come out and what is the MSRP ?


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

chad1433 said:


> Any impression on the major differences between the Z1 SL and an All Mountain SL? Is it just the 20mm thru axle?
> 
> What's the idea between these two very similar lines? Just trying to figure out how I'll spec my new bike next year...


 Chad the differences are specific to riding style, and possibly bikes intended use.
AM series is a good fork for trail bikes and All mountian agressive riders I ridden this fork and will spec the 06 on my ID my buddy rides one and it kicks my Talas into the weeds.
Z1 is more dedicated black Diamond fork IMO for a 6in dually or for DJs bikes that need a 20mm bolt through axle for extra stiffness and will be dropped and jumped pretty hard, Balck Diamond riding is somewhere in between All Mountain and Freeriding.
AM - AM series BD/DJ -Z1 Freeride 66 this is my take on it, guess well get more info when these forks are acutally available.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jungleuk (Feb 26, 2004)

any chance of getting a full size copy of that foto at the top withoutt the text on it? I'd really like to make a wallpaper out of that


----------



## Brian Peterson (Feb 20, 2004)

[SBF]SaSQuATCH said:


> When does the ROCO come out and what is the MSRP ?


I would expect to see it around December.... Retail should be around $400...

Brian


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

DHbiker said:


> The SHiver is the best fork ever IMO. They should keep it. A good strong great fork  although I wouldn't mind a 888rc right now


I love the Shiver and wouldn't trade it for a 888


----------



## yetirider1989 (May 16, 2005)

which is white and which is black what the diff other than color


----------



## ka0t1c07 (Aug 3, 2005)

What is the weight on the 888 RC2x fork and ROCO shock? I hope Marzocchi reduced the weight on those things.


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*No Weights*



ka0t1c07 said:


> What is the weight on the 888 RC2x fork and ROCO shock? I hope Marzocchi reduced the weight on those things.


Sorry. I wasn't given any weight specs. My guess is that they weren't exactly sure how much anything was going to weigh when they gave us the spec sheets.


----------



## long_strange_ride (May 2, 2004)

*Why is the '05 66 30mm taller than the '05 888?*

They said that it had something to do with using the same lowers for both forks; when the 66 needs specially casted lowers.

I just don't get it. But, I don't have any hands-on experience with either fork.


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

Only 13 more days and all will be revealed. At least that is what the timer on their web page indicates


----------



## M.C. (Oct 19, 2004)

*difference between white & grey*

PHoto John,
You took some photos of the new 06 line and there is a pic with a white fork, I think it might be a z1 light or all mountain, not sure anyway, there are some bikes in the background with grey forks on them. What are these 2 forks? How does the Am line or New Z1 light(What is in this fork) Compare to the fox 36? I am looking for a fork for my New Nomad.
Thanks M.C.


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*6mm*

Last year the 66 used the same lowers as the 888 and that made it longer. This year the 66 has its own, dedicated lowers. It looks like the 170mm 888 and 66 have only a 6mm difference in axel-to-crown length. My guess would be that the 66 crown is a little beefier. A closer look at the crowns on both forks might tell the story.


----------



## in the flesh? (Mar 25, 2004)

is the ac height going to be different for the am1? is it worth waiting for a new 06 and paying an extra hundred dollars for a 130-150mm model?


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

*Dang, we killed the Marzocchi Server* 

I was on there first thing this morning checking out the new 2006 lineup. I was a bit bothered by how slow the site was running, but was willing to deal. Now I get a little note, " the server is dissabled".

Who's bright idea was it to have a timer counting down till the release of 2006 literature?

Who knew the timer was actually the countdown to their server crashing?

Okay, probably not crashed. But it is obviously overloaded with a bunch of kooks like me trying to get the scoop on the new forks.


----------



## Brian Peterson (Feb 20, 2004)

dscot420 said:


> *Dang, we killed the Marzocchi Server*
> 
> I was on there first thing this morning checking out the new 2006 lineup. I was a bit bothered by how slow the site was running, but was willing to deal. Now I get a little note, " the server is dissabled".
> 
> ...


(Read in you best theropist voice)

Relax guys.... Step away from the computer and take a nice deep breath... Hold it.... Now exhale.... Feel better now?

Now take a little time and go do something..... Ride your bike, perhaps? Maybe read a book... Listen to some relaxing music... Don't worry, the internet will still be there when you come back....I promise....

Don't you feel better now? Good... Next week we will discuss your feelings of co-dependency with the internet... Please pay the receptionist on your way out. 

Brian


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Brian Peterson said:


> (Read in you best theropist voice)
> 
> Relax guys.... Step away from the computer and take a nice deep breath... Hold it.... Now exhale.... Feel better now?
> 
> ...


how much is the bill Bryan??? damm you really cured me....I was all stressed and stuff and now I feel better


----------



## Brian Peterson (Feb 20, 2004)

$1000 dollars or a tank of gas.... 

Brian


----------

